
Ramooflax – Single OS Hypervisor to Analyze/Debug/Control OS/Software/BIOS - peter_d_sherman
https://github.com/airbus-seclab/ramooflax
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"Ramooflax aims at analyzing/debugging/controlling modern operating systems
and complex software pieces as well as real life BIOS running on a physical
machine. Ramooflax provides a small hypervisor and a remote client allowing
high-level access to the features implemented into the hypervisor."

